# GONetwork bottom fishing 5/3 Savannah



## Toffy (Apr 14, 2009)

I have called all of you just to begin coordination for our trip with Captain Steve Amick Sunday May 3.

Captain Steve's mooring is as close to Savannah as you can get and still be on Tybee Island.

He likes to leave promptly at 7:00 AM.

We are responsible for our own food and drink on the boat, and we need to share cooler space to get our vittles into two coolers, according to his wife Sophie.

I would like to use this thread for us to sort of introduce ourselves and get ready for the trip.

I have checked into accommodations on Tybee and in Savannah. On the island, if you mention that you are fishing with Capt Steve, the rates improve a bit.

For other business reasons, I will be staying in Savannah itself.

Mr. Slade is taking his wife and they are staying in old Savannah visiting friends.

I understand Fred Wammock and his crew may be camping out.

Three hotels on Tybee are
Dunnes 912-786-4591 (139.95 in back building)
Ocean Plaza 912-786-7664 ($119 pool view)
Howard Johnson 912-786-0700 didn't answer when I called.

If there is interest, it might be good if some of us could get together Saturday evening for dinner.

Chime in all and I look forward to seeing you all in Savannah soon.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you are just trying to rub it in the face of those that are not getting to go.


----------



## Toffy (Apr 14, 2009)

*shuuush*

you know I shouldn't do that   *WEG*


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Networker said:


> I have called all of you just to begin coordination for our trip with Captain Steve Amick Sunday May 3.
> 
> Captain Steve's mooring is as close to Savannah as you can get and still be on Tybee Island.
> 
> ...


i pm u but i booked a room at the royal palms, $82.99 for sat. $56.99 for sunday, she still has rooms. pm me if you need their number. 47 said it was clean and he is staying their, we may hook up saturday for some pier fishing.


----------



## archer47 (Apr 15, 2009)

My nephew and I will be down Saturday to do some pier fishing or where ever they are biting. we are staying at the Royal Palms Motel.I stayed there a couple years ago nothing fancy but clean,reasonably priced. probably wouldnt want to take the wife if I was trying to score some points but for a fishing getaway its fine. getting together for dinner some place is fine as long as we are not still fishing.(have to have your priorities you know) any way looking forward to meeting yall and catching a few fish.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 15, 2009)

Like Steve mentioned Marianne and I along with her daughter will be down on Saturday and I hope to hook up with Sentry Sam to do some in-shore fishing South of Savannah that afternoon while the ladies tour around the Historic District there in Savannah.  The ladies needed to be within walking distance of everything so we're staying in the district.  With so much going on in such a short period of time I doubt we'll be able to make dinner but I do intend to make the launch and hopefully catch a fish or two with you fellows soon.


----------



## Toffy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Ok — dinner is the deal...  Coolers is next.*

Seems as if we all have our lodging worked out.

As for dinner, someone pick a spot for say... 7:30?

Those how can, will be here, those who cant wont, no big deal either way.

I do not have a preference on restaurants.

As to coolers. I assume everyone will have one for their fish.
We need to set aside two coolers for groceries and drinks. I am open to suggestions, but would suggest an option.

I will bring two coolers. One will have ice for drinks and the second will have ice packs to keep things cool, but not wet.

If we gang drinks in one and food in the other, that should work. I will also bring a third cooler for the boat for whatever we forgot to think about.

Finally, we should each have a dry-eats bag, things that you want to eat but that do not need refrigeration... chips, cookies, jerky, etc.

Then cameras and sunscreen should about do it.

I truly hope we load the boat.


----------



## catahoularick31 (Apr 16, 2009)

*we will be here too*

Bob and myself will be on the trip as well , I cannot wait fished amicks last year and had a ball. I believe we will be coming down on saturday. We all need to hook up and get together.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 16, 2009)

catahoularick31 said:


> Bob and myself will be on the trip as well , I cannot wait fished amicks last year and had a ball. I believe we will be coming down on saturday. We all need to hook up and get together.



I think that is what Steve is trying to do by having everyone that can, meet for dinner somewhere that Saturday evening around 7:30ish.  Sounds like he's looking for suggestions on somehwere to eat.  

Anyone have a dining preference?


----------



## fredw (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd recommend the Crab Shack on Tybee.  Great low country boil.


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer47 said:


> My nephew and I will be down Saturday to do some pier fishing or where ever they are biting. we are staying at the Royal Palms Motel.I stayed there a couple years ago nothing fancy but clean,reasonably priced. probably wouldnt want to take the wife if I was trying to score some points but for a fishing getaway its fine. getting together for dinner some place is fine as long as we are not still fishing.(have to have your priorities you know) any way looking forward to meeting yall and catching a few fish.


what time you are going to be their? i will take my pier rat cart and equiptment, look forward to meeting everyone arrow pm me on time as i am staying at the royal palm as well, hope we can hook up on saturday i plan on showing up on sat about 10:00 am.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Apr 16, 2009)

don't forget breakfast at the Breakfast Club.
greatest breakfast in the country.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 17, 2009)

fredw said:


> I'd recommend the Crab Shack on Tybee.  Great low country boil.




That sounds like a winner there!  

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## archer47 (Apr 17, 2009)

Spanky's  Beachside is also good they have great seafood and cold beer...(If some one likes that kinda stuff)


----------



## fredw (Apr 18, 2009)

I spoke with Networker late yesterday.  We'll do supper at the Crab Shack....7 pm on Saturday.

http://www.thecrabshack.com/

Post up if you'll be able to eat with us.


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 18, 2009)

fredw said:


> I spoke with Networker late yesterday.  We'll do supper at the Crab Shack....7 pm on Saturday.
> 
> http://www.thecrabshack.com/
> 
> Post up if you'll be able to eat with us.


i can be their! look forward to it.


----------



## archer47 (Apr 20, 2009)

will probably not make it to the crab shack, I like my seafood fried and they dont have any. any way yall have fun and we will see yall on the boat...


----------



## Toffy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Saturday evening is set...*

Now lets talk about cooler space for groceries while we are at sea.
If I bring three large coolers. do we think we can all get our drink-it-or-keep-it cool-to-eat-stuff in those three coolers?
If not, everyone can bring their own cooler.
But I do think it is worth talking about a little.

The thing that eats up space is what to drink. We want to stay well hydrated. I figure about a gallon each. 
We could go in together and just have nothing but water and everyone could grab a bottle when you feel like it.
Or we can each bring whatever we like and fish around in a cooler.

Just let me know what each of you is thinking.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 20, 2009)

Networker said:


> The thing that eats up space is what to drink. We want to stay well hydrated. I figure about a gallon each.



I don't know . . . . . . . . . a gallon is a lot of beer for a six hour trip!?!?


----------



## archer47 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think three coolers should be plenty, we could each bring what we want and find it in the cooler.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 21, 2009)

Steve, what size are the coolers?  If you're referring to 48 qt. or larger coolers I would think 3 would be a plenty.  

For the boat I hope to have a 1/2 gallon of sweet tea or a soft drink or two along with maybe some snacks or a sack lunch.    

I'll also have one 48 qt. cooler in my truck to hopefully haul back a few fillets in.


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 22, 2009)

i think 3 large coolers should be fine. as for the gallon, i will have to bring a gallon of mixer as well!


----------



## fredw (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to whet your appetite....

http://amicksdeepseafishing.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=af0033ce9ebbff0734ebe1f9ececd699


----------



## Toffy (Apr 30, 2009)

*I am ready!*

I am REALLY ready for this trip.
I will see you who can make it at 7 Saturday evening at the Crab Shack on Tybee.
The rest of you I will see at the Dock Sunday about 6:30.


----------



## fredw (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm ready too....surf rod for Friday afternoon and Saturday....boat rod for Sunday.

See you Saturday night Steve.  Don't forget Ms. Emma.


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 30, 2009)

i have not had a trip like this in several years. might do a little pier rat fishing saturday and look forward to meeting  some of the guys at the crab shack.i have a new zeppico 33 reel and lots of 10 lb line. hope to hook up with some grooper and red snapper. film at 11:00!


----------



## archer47 (May 1, 2009)

see yall there!!!! will be down in the A.M. to do some pier/jetty fishing.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 4, 2009)

How did everyone do?


----------



## huntnnut (May 4, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> How did everyone do?



We had a blast and slayed some snapper and Black Sea Bass.  You can check it out here.

http://amicksdeepseafishing.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=af0033ce9ebbff0734ebe1f9ececd699


----------



## How2fish (May 4, 2009)

Congrats looks like you guys had a great trip!


----------



## fredw (May 4, 2009)

Great time guys.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Some more pics.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 4, 2009)

Nice pics, does the Capt allow you to use braided line on his boat?  I have been wanting to do some high speed jigging over that way but alot of boats won't allow braided line.


----------



## fredw (May 5, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nice pics, does the Capt allow you to use braided line on his boat?  I have been wanting to do some high speed jigging over that way but alot of boats won't allow braided line.


I don't know.


----------



## archer47 (May 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say the trip was a blast we caught a lot of fish even though the ride was a little bumpy, It was my nephew's first trip and he loved it. I was worried that he would get sick but he had no problems. he wanted me to tell everyone that he enjoyed meeting yall and he wants to know "when is the next trip???"


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2009)

SOLID trip! Nice mess of those endangered red snapper.


----------

